

U.S. Considers Combating Somali Militants’ Twitter Use - brown9-2
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/12/20/world/africa/us-considers-combating-shabab-militants-twitter-use.html?_r=1&hp

======
danking00
It's a fine line between blocking the twitter usage of a Somali militant and
blocking the twitter usage of a peaceful American dissident.

